# Looking for this dog hat pattern



## ksitter

I saw this on FB and wondered if there was a pattern somewhere for it. I love it has holes on the side for their doggie ears. So cute.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## deblovestoknit

I saw one similar to the picture on ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/small-dog-earflap-dog-hat-with-stripes

it's for small dogs, though and crochet....


----------



## StellasKnits

Ha ha!!! I saw that yesterday too. Way too funny! Wish I could find a knit pattern although it may be nothing more than a plain old earflap hat with holes for the fur baby ears which would be easy enough to do - just knit a couple rows of the hat part, then cast off some stitches for the ears. When you come round to the cast off stitches on the next round, just cast on the same number you casted off and continue knitting.


----------



## ksitter

deblovestoknit said:


> I saw one similar to the picture on ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/small-dog-earflap-dog-hat-with-stripes
> 
> it's for small dogs, though and crochet....


Thanks, my dogs are small and been wanting to brush up on my crocheting. I don't think my furbabies would mind a few boo boos LOL

Thanks again. I checked raverly and didn't find anything


----------



## ksitter

StellasKnits said:


> Ha ha!!! I saw that yesterday too. Way too funny! Wish I could find a knit pattern although it may be nothing more than a plain old earflap hat with holes for the fur baby ears which would be easy enough to do - just knit a couple rows of the hat part, then cast off some stitches for the ears. When you come round to the cast off stitches on the next round, just cast on the same number you casted off and continue knitting.


I spoke to the maker of the hat and she said she had made it only for her friend we saw on FB and didn't have a pattern. She was very nice and said she was too busy with other orders to write one. The link debslovetoknit gave me appears to be the exact hat. But..... I don't crochet. I can chain and know single and double but. I may get it for 3.99 anyway. Knitting would be better but I am not sure how to get that hole for ears.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## deblovestoknit

ok, you know how you can become fixated on something? well.. I found a website in Nova Scotia who has patterns for dog hats, knitted!!! There is not one with the ear flaps, but could not those be added? (note: pattern prices are a little high... imho) 

http://www.thegreatcanadiandog.ca/index.php/dogalog-button

the plain pattern is $10 but is so cute!
http://www.thegreatcanadiandog.ca/index.php/dogalog-button/product/530-plain-knitting-pattern

if i did not think that by Daisy would not destroy it, I would mighty tempted!! lol

(edit: looking at one of the pix, I believe there might be flaps!)


----------



## ksitter

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MargoN

Hi Kathy

This is not exactly what you are looking for but you could probably incorporate the type of hat you want and this would give you the basis of the pattern. This is a free pattern from Ravelry. Have fun


----------



## adele02155

Hysterical, I love the hats and the little doggies as well...very cute!!


----------



## lharris1952

My 1 yr. golden would freak and tear this to shreds in a few seconds.I think it is so cute.Maybe I could make some for doggy day care,which I must say is the most wonderful thing invented.Our golden sleeps for 2 days after being there 1 day.But she also gets put in time-out too.Will have to get this pattern.


----------



## bichon

So cute and funny. I think I might try one of the patterns. Thanks for showing and others for posting sites.


----------



## yeddie52

Found this knit free pattern on pinterest
knitdoghatfordog.blogspot.com


----------



## ksitter

MargoN said:


> Hi Kathy
> 
> This is not exactly what you are looking for but you could probably incorporate the type of hat you want and this would give you the basis of the pattern. This is a free pattern from Ravelry. Have fun


Thanks MargoN!


----------



## ksitter

It's like you can read their minds. I will do anything for a treat but you better hurry up before I change my mind.


----------



## yarnbea

ksitter said:


> StellasKnits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha!!! I saw that yesterday too. Way too funny! Wish I could find a knit pattern although it may be nothing more than a plain old earflap hat with holes for the fur baby ears which would be easy enough to do - just knit a couple rows of the hat part, then cast off some stitches for the ears. When you come round to the cast off stitches on the next round, just cast on the same number you casted off and continue knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the maker of the hat and she said she had made it only for her friend we saw on FB and didn't have a pattern. She was very nice and said she was too busy with other orders to write one. The link debslovetoknit gave me appears to be the exact hat. But..... I don't crochet. I can chain and know single and double but. I may get it for 3.99 anyway. Knitting would be better but I am not sure how to get that hole for ears.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy
Click to expand...

I found a couple knit dog hats on ravelry you might like.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitchs-viking-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doggie-calorimetry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-humiliate-the-dog


----------



## ksitter

Thank you yarnbea!!!


----------



## ksitter

yarnbea said:


> ksitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StellasKnits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha!!! I saw that yesterday too. Way too funny! Wish I could find a knit pattern although it may be nothing more than a plain old earflap hat with holes for the fur baby ears which would be easy enough to do - just knit a couple rows of the hat part, then cast off some stitches for the ears. When you come round to the cast off stitches on the next round, just cast on the same number you casted off and continue knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the maker of the hat and she said she had made it only for her friend we saw on FB and didn't have a pattern. She was very nice and said she was too busy with other orders to write one. The link debslovetoknit gave me appears to be the exact hat. But..... I don't crochet. I can chain and know single and double but. I may get it for 3.99 anyway. Knitting would be better but I am not sure how to get that hole for ears.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found a couple knit dog hats on ravelry you might like.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitchs-viking-hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doggie-calorimetry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-humiliate-the-dog
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## detra3566

http://www.facebook.com/#!/poshpoochdesignsdogclothes?fref=ts I don't know if this has been suggested but she sells some of her patterns on Craftsy and Ravelry I believe!! Cute hats!!


----------



## raggydolly10

hi debbie here love the pattern but afraid i canot croche i am looking for a similar one to knit can you help?


----------



## ksitter

Thanks!!!


----------



## NickyKnits

By Jove I think I've got it! LOL! 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/pet/large-dog-striped-earflap-dog-hat--/38953


----------



## kittyminou

This is the pattern you're looking for:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-doggie-hat-pattern


----------



## bmbyno

do you have this pattern for crochet. I download and it is for knitting. tks


----------



## kittyminou

It is a crochet pattern, says so on the link page. I've also bought it and am currently making one with crochet. It isnt a knit pattern.


----------



## Daisybert

Have looked for this pattern everywhere! How do I get it pleeeaase &#128522;


----------



## ajinga

You would cast off some stitches where you want the hole and then the next row you would cast on the same amount of stitches that you cast off.


ksitter said:


> I spoke to the maker of the hat and she said she had made it only for her friend we saw on FB and didn't have a pattern. She was very nice and said she was too busy with other orders to write one. The link debslovetoknit gave me appears to be the exact hat. But..... I don't crochet. I can chain and know single and double but. I may get it for 3.99 anyway. Knitting would be better but I am not sure how to get that hole for ears.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


----------

